# felszakadozás



## iezik

Does it mean "partly cloudy" or something similar?
I can't find the explanation for this word and I can't decompose it. Please help. 
felszakadozás: fel-szakado-zás: up-intermittent?

The sentence is: ... és országszerte erősen felhős vagy borult ég lesz a jellemző, átmeneti *felszakadozás *hajnalban a Dunántúlon lehet.
... across the country, it'll be generally cloudy or overcast, in Transdanubia possible temporary _*felszakadozás *_dawn.


----------



## uress

The original verb is fel-szakad-oz-ik + suffix -ás, -és. When the clouds are getting apart, I don't know the exact, proper English word for it.


----------



## Zsanna

Breaking up of the word may not help you too much in this case. (Trying to give a meaning to _fel_ e.g. won't be useful. It is not just _up _here, I'd think.)
Maybe it is enough to know that the verb _szakad_ means _tear/break_ and the suffix _oz(ik)_ indicates "on and off/here and there" so the whole indicates that the clouds "come apart"/"break up" (show blue sky) here and there.
As far as I know there is no verb for in English, so you'd say something like _there will be temporary breaks in the clouds at dawn_.


----------



## iezik

Thanks both. The verb felszakadozik is in dictionary, I just  need to learn the derivational suffixes.


----------

